# Pacman Yeast



## DJR (1/11/06)

Hey all

Just ordered some Pacman VSS yeast from Mark's with my $30 gift voucher. Who has tried out this yeast and has anything to report?

Is it more like an English or a US strain, some people are commenting it's similar to Edinburgh ale but i don't believe it, it's got to be more like Chico but more attenuative. Others say it's a mutant of Chico so very similar. Personally i'm just going to suck it and see, with 2 batches - an English-style ale (probably an ESB), and a hoppy APA, AIPA or IIPA to see how it goes with lots and lots of US hops. :super:


----------



## gwyno (1/11/06)

DJR said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just ordered some Pacman VSS yeast from Mark's with my $30 gift voucher. Who has tried out this yeast and has anything to report?
> 
> Is it more like an English or a US strain, some people are commenting it's similar to Edinburgh ale but i don't believe it, it's got to be more like Chico but more attenuative. Others say it's a mutant of Chico so very similar. Personally i'm just going to suck it and see, with 2 batches - an English-style ale (probably an ESB), and a hoppy APA, AIPA or IIPA to see how it goes with lots and lots of US hops. :super:



Hi,

We put down an APA using the Pacman yeast on Sunday, hopped with a bucket load of Amarillo and Cascade.

The fermentation kicked in with a bang and hasn't let up.

My only experience with the yeast has been through the consumption of a number of Rogue beers (which I love and thus prompted the yeast purchase) so I can't fully comment on its characteristics from a brewing perspective yet.

Will let you know how we go though.

Cheers,

Gwyno


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (1/11/06)

I believe it is fairly new to Australian brewers.

Denny Conn has many good things to say about it. Or so I read on Brews and Views.

Make sure you report back on your opinions of said yeast DJR! :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## BlueJ (1/11/06)

gwyno said:


> Hi,
> 
> We put down an APA using the Pacman yeast on Sunday, hopped with a bucket load of Amarillo and Cascade.
> 
> ...



Cool, Gwyno has lost his AHB forums cherry! Here's hoping for many a quality post to come. And Gwyno don't forget to post in the introduce yourself section.

Does anyone know if this pacman yeast will be regularly available here? Gwyno told me it was a trial batch (or something).

BlueJ


----------



## mikem108 (1/11/06)

Ben
How much was the yeast and how did you order it, the MHB website looks a bit unfinished!
Mike


----------



## DJR (1/11/06)

mikem108 said:


> Ben
> How much was the yeast and how did you order it, the MHB website looks a bit unfinished!
> Mike



Last one in stock mike - $14.95 though. Give em a call and you should be able to order it in, or Botany HB supplies should be able to get it for you.

I'll make sure i save some slurry into enough vials to share round.


----------



## kook (1/11/06)

If you can, get someone in the US to send you a few Rogue beers. This is their strain and while it has a few somewhat distinctive characters, it is fairly clean + neutral like most US strains.


----------



## /// (1/11/06)

The Pacman was a VSS - released once a quarter and changing each quarter.

Looks like you need to crop from anothers ferment or wait till next year (unless we can get to a minium of 24 packs for the culture up)

Scotty

nnlbeersupplies.com.au
(importer of said yeast)


----------



## Dr Gonzo (1/11/06)

I currently have a bitter in secondary with this yeast. Plan on bottling it this weekend.
From the few samples ive had it does seem fairly clean but a bit fruity compared to other US ale strains.
This could just be from the high ferment temp (22C).


----------



## DJR (1/11/06)

Dr Gonzo said:


> I currently have a bitter in secondary with this yeast. Plan on bottling it this weekend.
> From the few samples ive had it does seem fairly clean but a bit fruity compared to other US ale strains.
> This could just be from the high ferment temp (22C).



22C sounds high, the info i've read on it seems to suggests it keeps on soldiering on into the high lager temp range, 13-15C, with very clean results.

Very interested to see what this puppy can do - but then again, i don't think it's going to be anything revolutionary, just a clean attenuative yeast as Denny says on Brewboard.

I've ordered 100 25mL sample vials from Livingstone so i will be culturing up a storm with this one!


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/11/06)

From a recent Grain and Grape newsletter;

Warren -

--------------------------------------------------------------------

* Wyeast very Special Strains including Rogue Pacman*

The Wyeast Very Special Strains promotion has been very popular. There are 4 annual releases of strains new to the Wyeast yeast bank or older strains being returned from semi retirement.

We still have some stock of the original release these will not be available until some time in the distant future so get in fast.

Roselare 3763 Flanders Red

Bier de Garde 3725 and

Distiller M-Strain 4366

The new releases for the next 3 months are:

Rogue Pacman from the famous Oregon Brewery

Canadian/Belgian Ale 3864 from the only famous Canadian/Belgian Brewery that we can think of &

Belgian Schelde 3655 from a famous Antwerpen Ale brewery which may begin with De K. 



We have a small amount of stock of each of the current releases. If you want to be sure of receiving your culture, please call before our next order on 1st October or the following one on 1st November.


----------



## DJR (20/11/06)

Well, i did an ESB using it, and i've gotta say i'm not that impressed. The ferment i let "go wild" and let it get up to 22-24. The thing is so fusel-filled and estery it's almost undrinkable. Going to leave it for a bit longer and see if it gets any better but i'm not enjoying this one.

If you do use it, don't let it get over 20C! Rogue say they do most of their ferments at 60F which is 15.5C. For a clean ale strain at 18-20C ranges use the usual suspects - Recultured Cooper's, US56 or some Kolsch/Alt strain.


----------



## DJR (30/11/06)

DJR said:


> Well, i did an ESB using it, and i've gotta say i'm not that impressed. The ferment i let "go wild" and let it get up to 22-24. The thing is so fusel-filled and estery it's almost undrinkable. Going to leave it for a bit longer and see if it gets any better but i'm not enjoying this one.
> 
> If you do use it, don't let it get over 20C! Rogue say they do most of their ferments at 60F which is 15.5C. For a clean ale strain at 18-20C ranges use the usual suspects - Recultured Cooper's, US56 or some Kolsch/Alt strain.



I'm drinking said beer now after a couple more weeks, and it actually is drinkable! Not that bad after all. Lots of chocolate wheat takes a while to calm down in the bottle.

So i take it back, but still, keep it below 20C.


----------



## lespaul (20/9/11)

What would be the go for getting my hands on said yeasties?


----------



## dj1984 (20/9/11)

lespaul said:


> What would be the go for getting my hands on said yeasties?



Find someone that does slants in melbourne..


----------



## Rexi (20/9/11)

Pretty sure Wolfy has some in his YEast library.


----------



## lespaul (20/9/11)

If anyone has this yeast on a slant that would be really appreciated!
thanks


----------



## lespaul (21/9/11)

bump

Thanks!!!


----------



## Malted (21/9/11)

lespaul said:


> bump
> 
> Thanks!!!




I suspect that the San Diego Super Yeast will have some similar characteristics


----------



## Murcluf (21/9/11)

Currently trying to rebirth some Pacman yeast from a bottle of this, massive slurry on the bottom of the bottle. I assume the bottle had been pasturised but not enough to kill the lot of them, slow process bring back the survivors but it's slowly coming together.


----------



## lespaul (22/9/11)

does look similar but it says super clean... makes me think the flavour wouldn't be the same as the Rogue. Would prefer to use the actual pacman yeast I think.

I know it was a seasonal release, but any chance they will release it again?


----------



## dj1984 (22/9/11)

lespaul said:


> does look similar but it says super clean... makes me think the flavour wouldn't be the same as the Rogue. Would prefer to use the actual pacman yeast I think.
> 
> I know it was a seasonal release, but any chance they will release it again?



Not within the next 3 months the new VSS yeasts are almost out


----------



## eric8 (22/9/11)

lespaul said:


> does look similar but it says super clean... makes me think the flavour wouldn't be the same as the Rogue. Would prefer to use the actual pacman yeast I think.
> 
> I know it was a seasonal release, but any chance they will release it again?


I think Eugene Track Town is an offshoot of Rogue


----------



## Wolfy (23/9/11)

Rexi said:


> Pretty sure Wolfy has some in his YEast library.


That I do (see below).


----------



## Murcluf (23/9/11)

lespaul said:


> does look similar but it says super clean... makes me think the flavour wouldn't be the same as the Rogue. Would prefer to use the actual pacman yeast I think.
> 
> I know it was a seasonal release, but any chance they will release it again?


When I spoke to the Wyeast boys at ANHC last year I asked the same question and was told no, it was a one off. With the yeast being rouges proprietary yeast they were only able to contract a single release and because of that they couldn't release it again, or something like that.

Eugene City Brewery is Rouge's and the beers are made with Pacman

Rebirthing it from the bottle is slow but it's getting there


----------

